# Favorite Piece



## missmaestro (Mar 13, 2008)

What is everyone's favorite Mozart, Beethove, Scarlatti, or Brahm's piece?


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

It's an impossible task for me to list something for the first two. Of Scarlatti's music I've heard very little. (or maybe nothing at all.) Brahms...I'd say his first piano concerto. (as of today. )


----------



## missmaestro (Mar 13, 2008)

i know. Mozart is so hard to decide
Beethoven definitely the Grosse Fuge!!!
Scarlatti- Sonata in D minor
Brahms- REquiem Mass

yea check our scarlatti...its quite awesome


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

Scarlatti: Sonata in G Major, L. 129 (K. 201) (least that's what It said when I downloaded it). I also like one of Martha Argerich playing Scarlatti on YouTube. It's looks extremely tough.

Brahms: German Requiem

Beethoven - I'll go with the cliché and say Symphony No. 9. It's amazing.

Mozart - Jupiter Symphony


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

I'll play...

*Beethoven*: Symphonies 7 & 9 are high on my list of favorite symphonies, and Leonore #3 is possibly my favorite overture... the envelope please... SYMPHONY 7.

*Mozart*: Symphonies 40-41 are my favorite pre-Beethoven (5) symphonies, Piano Concerto 20 is _so_ pure, and Die Zauberflöte is my favorite non-Wagner German opera... the envelope please... DIE ZAUBERFLÖTE.

*Brahms*: Piano Concerto 2 has an honored place among 19th century Piano Concertos, the Violin concerto has an exalted place among _all_ instrumental concertos, and Symphony #3 might be my favorite "compact" symphony between early Beethoven and early Sibelius... the envelope please... VIOLIN CONCERTO.

I'll stay tuned to see what _others_ have to say about Scarlatti.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

*Beethoven* has far too many good pieces to choose (Though he does have a number of shocking pieces - just that his good pieces are all the same greatness to me)

*Mozart* I just can't choose. Ignoring his pubescent pieces, it's all good.

I know too little about *Scarlatti *to choose.

*Brahms *is a three-way tie: Double Concerto, Violin Concerto and his First Piano Trio Op.8


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

missmaestro said:


> What is everyone's favorite Mozart, Beethove, Scarlatti, or Brahm's piece?


The Sinfonia Concertante K364 and the 23rd piano concerto, that's on the Mozart account.

It's hard to choose one or two (even three) faves among Brahms ouput... No matter how deep my love for both piano concertos, the Alto Rhapsody and the klavierstücke Op.118, my affection for the Sonata Op. 78 will always stay on top of everything.

For Scarlatti (I suppose you mean Domenico), I would select a romantizied execution of the Sonata K466 (I think it's L 128), some of those played regularly by Horowitz and, of course, the always famous Sonata-Toccata in d minor L141 (or was it K141?). 
In 2006 Tedi Papavrami recorded 12 transcriptions for violin solo of keyboard sonatas by Scarlatti. The cd is very good and I recommend it.

On the Beethoven account I would add the Sonata Nº 23. Romanticism is not about structure as much as it is about content.


----------



## wakaka (Mar 22, 2008)

Mozart:k448(two pianos sonata) / k550(symphony no.40)

Beethoven:Moonlight sonata / symphony no.7

I know just very little of scarlatti and brahms...


----------



## miller64917 (Mar 22, 2008)

Mozart - Jupiter Symphony
Brahms- REquiem Mass


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Mozart - Jupiter Symphony
> Brahms- REquiem Mass


Brahms Requiem is definitely not called a "Mass". The correct title is "A German Requiem", or in German, "Ein Deutsches Requiem".

There is more than a simple name difference. Brahms would never have written a "Requiem Mass" as such, because he definitely wasn't R.C. In R.C. tradition a Requiem (normally in Latin) is for the benefit of the deceased, whereas in Lutheran tradition a Requiem is for the benefit of living relatives of the deceased.

Brahms was actually probably more of an agnostic or atheist. Although he used Old Testament text in his Requiem, and followed the Lutheran text, he really intended the work to be of value for services in a wider context, including the humanist tradition (i.e. religionless).


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

opus67 said:


> . Of Scarlatti's music I've heard very little. (or maybe nothing at all.)


Now I've definitely heard a little, two sonatas at least. I was just listening to a live recording of the sonata in G, K.260 L124. Really liked that one.


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

I will have to say Toccata and fugue, Jesus joy of man's desire, Moonlight 
Sonata, and Beethoven's complete with schezro 9th symphony.
judy tooley


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Mozart - Piano concerto No.20 in D minor
Beethoven - Symphony No.5 in C minor
Scarlatti - the sonatas (pick one)
Brahms - Symphony No.3 in F major

This is a strange selection of composers!?!?!


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Interesting... I haven't responded to this... well, here goes:

Mozart- Don Giovanni
Beethoven- "Waldstein" Sonata (No. 21)
Scarlatti- The sonatas are fairly good and most sound pretty similar... but I do love my Horowitz piano recording of them
Brahms- EDR or the first Sextet for Strings


----------



## SamGuss (Apr 14, 2008)

Subject to change as I broaden my repitore of these composers.

Beethoven: Symphony No. 5
Mozart: Requiem
Brahms: at this point just about any of his concerto's, though starting to explore his first two symphonies as well. Favorite of the moment... Concerto for Violin, Cello & Orchestra (Op. 102)


----------

